# Καναρίνια > Ασθένειες -Τραυματισμοί στα Καναρίνια >  Κλειστό μάτι κανάρας

## Ηρακλής

Καλησπέρα παιδιά , σήμερα το πρωί πήγα να βάλω στα καναρινιά μου φρέσκο νεράκι και έτσι όπως τα έβλεπα βλέπω την καναρα μου με το ενα ματι κλειστό  , δεν είναι πρησμένο άλλα έχει χάσι την όρεξη και κοιματε συνεχώς ,πρόσθετο και μια φωτογραφία για να καταλάβετε τι ακριβός ενοω!

----------


## ROSSIGNOL

έχω χρησιμοποίηση άπειρες φορες ένα φάρμακο που είναι για μωρά παιδάκια και έχει κάνει θαύματα, το (fucidine ophtalmique) είναι μια αλείφει με αντιβιοτικό ειδικά για τα ματια, εναντίον τον σταφυλόκοκκων, και φυσικά για πολλά αλλα μικρόβια, και να μην έχει μικρόβιο στα ματια κακό δεν θα του κάνει καλώ σίγουρα θα του κάνει.
μπορείτε να το βρείτε σε ένα φαρμακείο

----------


## Ηρακλής

Επικονιώνεσαι με τον jk και μου έδωσε μια παρομια σας αυτί που μου έγραψες Τακι, σε 5 λεπτά θα πάω να την πάρω και θα την βάλω...μακάρι να μην είναι κάτι σημαντικό γιατί είναι ένα από τα αγαπιμενα μου καναρινιά... από ότι παρατηρώ κάνει μερικές φόρες πανό κάτω την ουρά της, και όταν την έπιασα έκανε ένα έντονο τακ τακ, μαλών η καρδούλα της ήταν από το στρες,γιατί έβαλα κοντά το αυτί μου και ακουγόταν από την κύλια της...το θέμα είναι όμως ότι το συγκεκριμένων καναρίνι πότε δεν με φοβότανε και γενικός ήταν πολύ ήμερο,καθαιτε στα χερια μας κτλπ!!!!

----------


## jk21

Ηρακλη  χορηγησε τοπικα το σκευασμα αφου καθαριζεις το ματακι με το ειδικο υγρο που εχεις  και παρατηρησε την κοιλια του πουλιου μην εχει αδυνατισει καθως και αν τρωει .το προβλημα στο ματι μπορει να την εμποδιζει .δωσε ορισμενη ποσοτητα τροφης για να το ελεγχεις .προς το παρον μην χορηγησεις καποια εσωτερικη αντιβιωση εκτος αν δεις διαρροια ,υγρα στη μυτη ή το στομα και εντονη μονιμη ανορθωση του φτερωματος .η ιζολδη ειναι;

----------


## Ηρακλής

Έχω πάει σε 4 φαρμάκια διανικτερεβοντα και δεν έχω βρει τίποτα ρε γαμώτο,  για την ώρα της το καθάρισα με το υγρό και σε 1 ώρα θα παω σε ένα άλλο  στο κέδρο της αθηνα που πήρα τηλ και το έχει!!!Ναι Κ.Δημητρη  η ιζολδη είναι  :sad:  ,θα παρατηρήσω πως σιμπεριφερετε και θα σας πω μόλις έχω νεότερα ,παντός αβγό που της έβαλα το έφαγε,της έβαλα και κενουγια τροφή  για να δω αν θα τσιμπιση τίποτα...

----------


## aeras

Δώσε baytril και βιταμίνη Α. Μάλλον είναι αργά.

----------


## jk21

δεν εχουν ουτε tobradex ,oυτε garamat ουτε tobrex ουτε σε αλοιφη ουτε σε σταγονες;  


Μιχαλη μια λοιμωξη στο ματι μπορει να ειναι κατι πολυ σημαντικο που φοβασαι ,μπορει και απλη τοπικη μολυνση ,μπορει και προβλημα με τον πορο των δακρυων .εσυ τι απο ολα εχεις στο μυαλο σου; το μονο επιπλεον ανησυχητικο σημαδι αν υπαρχει (το ειχα ρωτησει και στο τηλ τον ηρακλη ) ειναι το κουνημα της ουρας αλλα δεν ειναι σε σταθερη βαση .δεν εχει αλλου καποια υγρα ή βλενα περα απο το ματι

----------


## aeras

άλλα έχει χάσι την όρεξη και κοιματε συνεχώς

----------


## jk21

επειδη ειχαμε μιλησει στο τηλ τωρα ειδα το αρχικο ποστ .μου ειχε αναφερθει οτι εχει κλειστο το ματι και δεν εχει ορεξη για φαγητο .ναι μιχαλη αν κοιμαται συνεχως με το κεφαλι μεσα στο κορμι (γιατι αν απλα κλεινει τα ματια ειναι λογω πονου απο τη φλεγμονη ) τοτε τα πραγματα αλλαζουν και μπορει να ειναι κατι επικινδυνο 

* Καναρίνια με φλεγμονή στο μάτι -> πιθανές αιτίες*ΗΡΑΚΛΗ να εχεις το πουλακι καπου πολυ ζεστα .κοιτα αν μπορεις στο βαθος του στοματος μην τυχον υπαρχουν ιχνη τριχομοναδας (σαν να υπαρχει λευκοκιτρινη μαζα ,οχι επιφανεια ,στο βαθος του λαιμου που κλεινει την οδο της τροφης )  αν και δεν νομιζω γιατι ειναι σπανιες σε καναρινια και δεν δικαιολογουνται στην δικια σου εκτροφη (ξερω τις συνθηκες ) .θα προτιμουσα ομως μια πιο ηπια αντιβιωση αρχικα .ελα απο το σχολειο αυριο πρωι να σου δωσω .παραλληλα να χορηγησεις τοπικο σκευασμα σιγουρα και στο ματι

----------


## panos70

Ειναι το ενα ματι η και τα δυο;

----------


## mariakappa

> Δώσε baytril και βιταμίνη Α. Μάλλον είναι αργά.


οπως παντα αισιοδοξος εισαι βρε μιχαλη...

----------


## panos70

Αμα το μαθει η Αντιγονη θα σε σκοτωσει ,ωχ ωχ ωχ

----------


## Ηρακλής

Τελικά βρήκα την αλιφι tobradex, την χορήγησα πριν 3 ώρες και από ότι κοίταξα το μάτι της έχει ανιξη λιγάκι τώρα!καλο σημάδι αυτό,πρήξιμο δεν έχει,κοίταξα επισεις και το στοματης και δεν έχει τίποτα περίεργο, όταν έφυγα για να πάω στο φάρμακο έφαγε,και τωρα κοιματε, οι κοιλίτσας δεν έχει κάτι ανησυχητικό εκτοος ότι είναι αρκετά πυρωμένη,πράγμα που θα την ταλεπορι, πριν 1 μίνα είχαμε πάλι το ίδιο πρόβλημα άλλα τα πράγματα μετά από λίγες μέρες ηρέμησαν με το πύρωμα,άλλα τώρα πάλι τα ίδια...να πω οτι τα έχω μαζί με τα άλλα καναρινιά μου άλλα δεν έχουν οπτική επαφή, λέτε να βάλω την ιζολδη σε άλλο χωρώ μέχρι να ηρεμήσει λίγο με το μάτι της?

----------


## jk21

αυτο που με ενδιαφερει ειναι να ειναι ζεστα και να μην εχουν επαφη το υποστρωμα των κλουβιων (οχι σε ιδιο με χωρισμα ) και να μην μπερδευονται τα σκευη .

αναλογα πως θα ξυπνησει βλεπουμε και κανουμε .αν ειναι κινητικη και δεν κοιμαται ,η γνωμη μου ειναι να μην χορηγησεις αντιβιωση .αν ομως εχει καθαρη συμπεριφορα αρρωστου πουλιου με το κεφαλι συνηθως μεσα και την ημερα ,θα δωσεις . 

να καθαριζεις (ειδικα τωρα που δινεις αλοιφη και οχι σταγονες ) το ματι με το υγρο που εχεις πριν απο καθε χορηγηση αλοιφης .μην βαζεις υπερβολικη ποσοτητα .ελαχιστη αρκει !

----------


## Ηρακλής

Oκ ευχαριστώ για της συμβουλές σας παιδιά, μακάρι αύριο να είναι καλύτερα δεν θέλω να την χάσω!!!

----------


## gianniskilkis

Μπορεί το ότι είναι νωχελική να οφείλεται στο ότι είναι πυρωμένη.

----------


## Ηρακλής

Το ένα μάτι είναι Πανό!!!

δεν ξερω αν θα με σκωτοση η οχι, αλλα αυτο που εγκιουμε ειναι οτι θα την κανω να γινη καλα :Happy: ,και θα ξανα ερθει η στιγμη που θα ανιξω τιν πορτουλα της για να ερθει πανο στο δάχτυλο μου,και όχι να φωβατε!!!

----------


## Oneiropagida

Μακάρι Ηρακλή να πάνε όλα καλά!

----------


## Ηρακλής

Θα πάνε Φανι!! :Happy:

----------


## panos70

Περαστικα να ειναι Ηρακλη, αφου ειναι το ενα ματι πιστυω και με φαρμακο θα γινει καλα,δεν καταλαβα καλλα πριν ενα μηνα ηταν πυρωμενη η ξαναεπαθε το ματι της ;

----------


## Ηρακλής

Ήταν πυρωμένη πριν 1 μίνα και τώρα εδώ και 2 ήμερες ξανά πυρώσαμε, έχω καλά νεα σήμερα το ματάκι μας είναι σε πολύ καλή κατάσταση ανιξε  τελιοες και δεν έχει αφιση κάποια διόγκωση στην γύρο περιοχή του ματιού,επησεις είναι και πολύ ποιο ευδιάθετη από εχτές!!!Μόλις φόρτιση η φωτογραφική μηχανή θα ανεβάσω φώτο!!!

----------


## jk21

καλο αυτο γιατι πια θα μπορει να τρωει ανετα .σε περιπτωσεις εντονης λοιμωξης στο ματι ,που κελινει εντελως ,τα πουλια χανουν τη ζωη τους καποιες φορες απο ασιτια γιατι δεν μπορουνε να δουνε για να φανε .γνωμη μου ειναι μετα την εξελιξη αυτη να μην δωσεις αντιβιωση και ελπιζω να μην αποδειχθω λαθος

----------


## panos70

Εγω αντιθετα απο τον Δημητρη θα ελεγα να την δωσεις σημερα και αυρειο γιατι αν εχει καποιο μικροβιο να το καταπολεμηση η αντιβιωση , χαιρομαι  που εγινε καλα σημερα

----------


## Ηρακλής

Έβγαλα μερικές φωτογραφίες για να δείτε  το μικρός ερεθισμός που έχει μίνι,από ότι έχω δη έχει επιστρεψι κανονικότατα στους ρυθμούς της, τροι κανονικα, πηδάει από δω και από εκεί όπως παλεια, εσείς τη λέτε να κάνω να της χορηγήσω αντιβίωση ; εγώ πιστεύω ότι δεν χριαζετε αν συνέχιση να δείχνει τετια σημάδια βελτιώσεις,άλλα εσείς ξέρετε καλύτερα!!!

  εδώ είναι το μάτι που εχτές ήταν κλειστό και σήμερα ανιξε


και σε αυτές της 2 φωτογραφίες είναι το άλλο μάτι ,εχτές δεν είχε κάτι άλλα σήμερα αν προσέξετε καλά έχει ένα πολύ πολύ μικρο ερεθισμό η έμενα μου φενετε?

----------


## ROSSIGNOL

Ηρακλή η κρέμα που σου πρότεινα είναι είδη ένα αντιβιοτικό και δεν χρειάζεται να δόσης τίποτε άλλο μόνο την κρέμα για 5 ημερες και στα δυο ματια όχι όμως την ίδια στιγμή μια στο ένα μάτι και μετά από μια ώρα στο άλλο μάτι, όχι και στα δυο ταυτόχρονα.

----------


## jk21

ΠΑΝΟ αν μια αντιβιωση ξεκινα πρεπει να δινεται σε ολο το συνιστωμενο χρονικο διαστημα θεραπειας και με  2-3 μερες κανενα μικροβιο αν υπαρχει δεν αντιμετωπιζεται .επιπλεον τυχον υπαρχον που θα αντιμετωπιστει μερικως και θα επανακαμψει δυσκολα μετα χτυπιεται με την ιδια αντιβιωση .

ΗΡΑΚΛΗ για εσωτερικη αντιβιωση ειμαι αρνητικος .για την τοπικη αν δεν το εχεις κανει να βαζεις και στα δυο ματια ,με καθαρισμο των χεριων αναμεσα στην εφαρμογη στο καθενα .για την εφαρμογη σε καθε ματι σου ειχα πει στο τηλ .για τον καθαρισμο οχι και αναλαμβανω την ευθυνη αν εκανες κατι τετοιο και ισως μεταδοθηκε μικροβιο εξωτερικα και στο αλλο .δεν βλεπω ομως κατι προς το παρον .

Τακη τοσο ο Μιχαλης ,οσο και ο Πανος μιλουσανε για εσωτερικη αντιβιωση οχι για απλη μολυνση στο ματι αλλα εσωτερικο προβλημα που εκδηλωνεται σαν συμπτωμα και με την φλεγμονη στο ματι

----------


## Ηρακλής

Οχι οχι δεν έβαλα στο άλλο μάτι , ούτε το ακούμπησα καν για να  μεταδοθεί, σήμερα όμως θα βάλω και στο άλλο μάτι προληπτικά αφού  καθαρίσω τα χεριά μου μετά την χρήση στο ερεθισμένο μάτι!!, θιμαμε που  μου το είπατε και μεσώ τηλ,δεν ξεχαω οδηγίες που μου δίνουν :Happy: !!! Ιδικά  σε ένα τετιο πουλάκι που το εχω τόση αδυναμία!!! :Happy:  παντός το βλέπω πολύ  καλύτερα,μακάρι να συνέχιση έτσι και να  μην χριαστι εσωτερική  αντιβίωση!!!

----------


## panos70

> Τακη τοσο ο Μιχαλης ,οσο και ο Πανος μιλουσανε για εσωτερικη αντιβιωση οχι για απλη μολυνση στο ματι αλλα εσωτερικο προβλημα που εκδηλωνεται σαν συμπτωμα και με την φλεγμονη στο ματι


      Δημητρη αν εννοεις εμενα οχι εγω μηλουσα για αλοιφη-αντιβιωση (fucidin tobradex) και οχι για εσωτερικη αντιβιωση-σταγονες ,κι εγω ειμαι της γνωμης αν ξεκινησει η αντιβιωση πρεπει να τελειωνει συμφωνα με της οδηγιες του φαρμακου

----------


## Georgia_io

Περαστικά Ηρακλή!!!

----------


## jk21

ok ΠΑΝΟ .παντως και στο ματι οι 6 μερες ειναι απαραιτητες ακομα και να εχει φυγει εντελως το προβλημα .στο αλλο που δεν εχει μπορει να  σταματησει και νωριτερα .ειναι περισσοτερο προφυλαξη επειδη μεσω του τριψιματος του αλλου ματιου στις πατηθρες μπορει να μολυνθει και αυτο .

ηρακλη το σημαντικοτερο ! καθε μερα καθαριοτητα σε πατηθρες !

----------


## Ηρακλής

πωπω και εγώ αυτό θα έλεγα μόλις τώρα!!!Σήμερα που είναι καλύτερα παρατήρησα ότι καθαριζι συχνά πυκνά τιν τιμι της πανό στης πατιθρες και άπο εκεί μπορεί να μεταδόθηκε,παρόλο που δεν νομίζω άλλα καλου κακου  τις εχω καθαριση 3-4 φόρες!

----------


## Ηρακλής

Ευχαριστούμε Γιωργια :Happy:

----------

